# cross breeding species



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

someone should list what species you can/might be able to cross breed.

think its an amzing idea! i'm going to look into it and start trying it myself!

:mf_dribble:


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

It's a highly debated topic, some hate it, some love it.

I myself am not a great fan, but am curious in trying for a Blood Ball.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

As Akua said its a highly debated topic and hence why there hasnt been a list produced of it.

I personally dont agree, especially in instances of crossing two animals from completely different biomes and even continents. It would very rarely happen in the wild so why should we change that? 

There are also health connotations regarding hybrids. Most are infertile and have genetic abnormalities resulting in poorer health. This wouldn't happen unless they're put together which it appears you want to do.

Is it the thrill of making your own little species you want? Do you want the power to produce new animals? I cant see there being any valuable reason within the herp keeping hobby to crossbreed species.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Zak said:


> There are also health connotations regarding hybrids. Most are infertile and have genetic abnormalities resulting in poorer health.


With regards to poorer health, please cite your sources - books, journals or websites.

Most hybrids that I have heard of or personally seen are no less healthy than their parent species are. Some of them do have limited fertility - particularly crosses between animals who are less closely related (like _Pituophis_ species and _Pantherophis_ _guttatus_, where the males may be infertile) but limited or no fertility does not mean they're any less intrinsically healthy. Mules, for example, though they are almost uniformly sterile, are as healthy (and in some cases better suited for the purpose they're bred to) as either horses OR donkeys.


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

hey i did say i'm going to look into it in other words be really careful and cross the right ones i'm not going to try and breed a viper with a python and try to get a piper...


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

but thanks for the heads up anyway, as i know there are some daft buggas about!


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

Zak said:


> As Akua said its a highly debated topic and hence why there hasnt been a list produced of it.
> 
> I personally dont agree, especially in instances of crossing two animals from completely different biomes and even continents. It would very rarely happen in the wild so why should we change that?
> 
> ...


no its not power hungry... if it was i'd be doing it already :bash:

although people breed differnt species of dogs as which some species have such long floppy ears that they can tred on them and then their necks break and the dog dies even so people still breed them...

anyway my point is that before taking anything into action like cross breeding reptiles i'll do what most people with common sense do, look into it properly and assure myself of what i think are the wrongs and rights before starting any project. and when i do get it right and get some new amazing strong species i'm sure there wouldn't be much in the way of you buying or trying to do the same thing...


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

This is so creepy ... I'm just asking a similar question on another forum :shock:

I was just curious as to whether a Dumerils x BCI exists. I'm not considering doing it or buying one or anything like that I've just NEVER EVER seen one and it's just one of those things you think of whilst watching loose women :shock:


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

paulibabes said:


> although people breed differnt species of dogs as which some species have such long floppy ears that they can tred on them and then their necks break and the dog dies even so people still breed them...


The thing with this though is that they are all the same species. It's just the 'breed' that differs.

My main concern would be if the hybrids were fertile, then re-introduced into a breeding program - or if the hybrid were virtually indistinguishable from one of the parent species.


----------



## gtm (Jan 23, 2008)

As long as the offspring don't go back into the wild and remain as pets then I can't see a problem.


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

If somones going to x breed make sure you really look into it : victory:

I'm not a fan,

they other day a mate suggested when my royals old enough i breed it with his boa ! :bash: :whistling2:

some people shouldn't have snakes


----------



## Shiori (Nov 20, 2007)

Whats the opinion of x breeds that happen naturally in the wild for example carpet pythons? Surely its ok when its a natural occurance and the breeds from different locales are so similiar?
I was wondering the other day what a jungle x bredl's might look like... not planning of breeding but just wondering.


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

gtm said:


> As long as the offspring don't go back into the wild and remain as pets then I can't see a problem.


yea a new species might be able to easily take over so they would deffinately stay in the pet trade only


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

Shiori said:


> Whats the opinion of x breeds that happen naturally in the wild for example carpet pythons? Surely its ok when its a natural occurance and the breeds from different locales are so similiar?
> I was wondering the other day what a jungle x bredl's might look like... not planning of breeding but just wondering.


giving me ideas... shhh


----------

